# Best Polaroid Cameras?



## alphotography1

hey guys, i'm looking to buy a polaroid camera, i prefer a classic but anything will do. I need sharp quality in the photos. I've read alot about the Polaroid 195 Land Camera but my sources tell me it's hard to come by and the film is almost impossible to find now in days. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## compur

Polaroid models 180,185,190,195 are similar, good quality cameras that can 
produce excellent results.  They are not hard to come by, they appear 
regularly on eBay.  They all use Polaroid packfilm which is no longer made but 
Fuji currently makes compatible film which is easily found.

You can read all about Polaroid cameras here:
The Land List


----------



## guajero

I have own a bunch of Polaroid cameras. My SX/70 takes pack film and is a really great SLR, film is still available. I have also owned a few Polaroid pack film cameras, the 105, Reporter, and 430. They are fun and the film is still available and cheaper than the SX/70.

If you have any questions feel free to email me.


----------



## J.Kendall

Would that compatible fulm work with a model 95a?


----------



## thetathink

Polaroid 600SE is supposed to be the best model. Everything's fully manual and I believe its the only model to come standard with a Mamiya lens.

You might also want to look at the Mamiya Press Universal, it's almost the exact same camera as the Polaroid 600SE, but it has inter-changeable lenses, and film backs. So you'd be able to use film, as well as attach a Polaroid back to it and use Polaroid film.

Only thing is they are both pretty rare and expensive.


----------



## compur

Actually this is the best Polaroid camera.


----------



## blackwood1

hi guys, i bought some old Polaroid image film but all the photos in cassette are patched together...so i got an idea i'll make from the crashed photos mini CD covers for my friends' band. the photos were not used, they were lighten and there are spilled spots only. do someone know about some way how to additionally "modify" them? with some acids or things like that.thanks


----------



## Mike_E

alphotography1 said:


> hey guys, i'm looking to buy a polaroid camera, i prefer a classic but anything will do. I need sharp quality in the photos. I've read alot about the Polaroid 195 Land Camera but my sources tell me it's hard to come by and the film is almost impossible to find now in days. Any suggestions? Thanks!



What are you actually going to shoot with it?

You can get Polaroid backs for 4X5 view cameras, I have one for an RB67 as well.  

Unless you have a specific need I'd suggest that you pick a film pack first  and then see what cameras fit that.

Understand, you aren't likely to be able to take as good a quality shot with Polaroid film as you could with a quality negative or transparency film using the same camera body.


----------



## SpencerB1

I found a polaroid PIC - 300L on The Polaroid Camera Store
Awesome and price is reasonable for a great quality.

Good luck!


----------



## ann

this is another 2 year old thread. wonder if the OP has ever returned?


----------



## clothrop

In my opinion, the best polaroid camera is impossible polaroid XS-70. If you're on the budget Polaroid Snap is great option (it's under $100)


----------



## snowbear

clothrop said:


> In my opinion, the best polaroid camera is impossible polaroid XS-70. If you're on the budget Polaroid Snap is great option (it's under $100)


and the zombie rises again, after 4 years!


----------



## jcdeboever

alphotography1 said:


> hey guys, i'm looking to buy a polaroid camera, i prefer a classic but anything will do. I need sharp quality in the photos. I've read alot about the Polaroid 195 Land Camera but my sources tell me it's hard to come by and the film is almost impossible to find now in days. Any suggestions? Thanks!



In case you didn't find one yet...4 years later...Every flippin antique store I stop into have them...


----------

